# D's are sticky



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just read many of my threads dating back to 2012, oh boy.

It's already August/almost September 2015!

Quite a bit has happened in my life

(1) Earlier this year I made it clear that I had feelings for someone else and I wanted a second chance in my life. H went quite berserk. I told him it's time to file--I had consulted an attorney years ago(in fact, when I read my threads I realized it was 2012) and this time it's just his turn to go and actually file. I looked at the papers and was amazed how complex this deal would be, then I signed. 

(2) Having done (1), I assumed we were separated and "free". I started dating the guy that made me fall in the _fog_ I mentioned in the post here on TAM. 

(3) I have never felt so loved and in love in my life. But the situation is a lot more sticky than I thought it would be~

(4) My older boy is 20, my younger boy is 9. The little one did see parents fight all the time and understands very well what divorce is. He is my biggest concern. 

(5) Right now I am back in the US for summer and will go back to Asia with the younger one shortly. I see him with his Dad and sigh and know no one will ever be able to replace that role. I have never said anything bad about my H as a fatherly figure. 

(6) So is that enough reason to stay? 

(7) As far as the D paper is concerned, H kept it for a while, then he tore it up. He said he understood there have been many problems and hurts in the marriage and he wants to try to work it out. He was very nasty for a while and harassed all my friends to tell his side of the story. However right now he is a lot more calm and in fact wants me to "have more time to sort out my life".

(8) I have no intention to marry or move in with my "boyfriend". I would like to stay single and be independent. Financially I have absolutely no problem. 

Just feeling quite overwhelmed here...what is the question? I guess I'm just wondering if all D's are sticky or do they all go thru.....


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You should not be involved with another man until your sorted out the sticky situation with your STBXH, of course D's are 'sticky'


----------



## Tobin (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree with the above poster, you're being selfish and irresponsible, no wonder it's "sticky".

End the marriage FIRST, then go meet whoever you want.

In that specific order.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

"Sticky" isn't the word that comes to mind. More like "hellish".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

You poor baby.


----------



## AusTexan (Jul 6, 2014)

So you are saying that marriage--for you--is good "until you find someone you like better?"


----------

